Ask HN: How's your mood (April 2016, regarding life, job, technology)? - sig_chld_mike
======
warriorkitty
Well, I got a job as a Head of Software Development at one company with a
great team and it's pretty hard. It's a great experience but I'm sad as I
don't have much time to read and learn about topics I'm interested in. For
example, Graph theory. I'm amazed with the topic but I just can't afford
reading about it more than half an hour per day.

I could say it's "okayish".

